# TurboTax/TaxAct/H&R Block?



## scp (Apr 27, 2009)

Which online tax software would you recommend/stay away from and why?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Basically, those are considered the top three of the commercial tax prep software services. You can find lots of reviews of them, with comparisons, in the various US PC and consumer magazines - available online. 

Which one is the "best" depends entirely on your circumstances. In the past, one or the other of them has had "difficulties" with particular aspects of overseas taxpayers' returns. One year it was overseas pensions, another year it was peculiarities of an overseas address. Do check the list of forms that each software can do so you can check that it has all you need - depending whether you are working or receiving US or foreign pensions or have capital gains or self-employment income, etc. You should also check whether or not you can consult their help desk folks or not and by phone or e-mail or whatever, depending on your particular needs.

I know one advantage they cite for TaxAct is that you can purchase a downloadable copy of the software so that you're not doing your taxes "in the cloud" - if that is a concern for you.

One universal issue is that, if you are married to a NRA without an ITIN, you may not be able to file "married filing separately" via the e-file route. But that's the IRS computers that will reject the e-filing, not the software vendor. In that case, you do want to be able to print off the forms to be mailed in.

One thing to note: H&R Block has a separate "expat" tax service available. It's pricier than the do-it-yourself software, and seems geared to those with more investments and the types of income sources that complicate an overseas return. Have never used it, but depending on your circumstances, it could be worthwhile, if only for the greater level of "hand-holding."
Cheers,
Bev


----------

